# Heater / Termperature Controller



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi guys,

Just trying to decide which way to go for my temperature control on my 400g. I've been checking out Jehmco's site and they offer quite a few choices for temperature control. I'm hoping to be able to get away with 2 x 500w heaters. I think it should be sufficient considering the room's ambient temperature is never going to be below 70F. What do you guys think?

Here's Jehmco's temp controller link: http://www.jehmco.com/html/temperature_controller.html

I've been eyeing the ETCI controllers (modified Ranco's I believe) and just wondering if anyone has had any experience with these. I'm assuming I will need one that has "two receptacles" for my two heaters?

Also, what kind of heaters would you guys recommend for my setup. The heaters will reside on the bottom of my sump. Jehmco also has titanium heaters which seem to be priced well.

Any input would be much appreciated.

Tony


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

I have the same controller from Jehmco, you can go with 2 receptacles or plug in a powerbar and run your heaters off that. I went with 2, but I'm only running 2 heaters and it's neater and tidier that way. They are commercial grade quality so they are extremely precise. I've used the Won Bros controller also sold by Jehmco, but they are pieces of cr*p. Went through 2 units, for my time and expense, should have bought another rebadged Ranco ETCI.

If you talk to John @ Jehmco, he is very helpful and knowledgeable from building your fishroom to specific equipment recommendations.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Ditto on that. I am running the ETCI-1R with 2x 250W stealths. No problems at all and 1 degree accuracy, and synced heaters too. I didn't want to do any wiring, so paid for the 1R. They are rebadged Ranco. Of all the times I've searched this, I've read of one failure (it was on SimplyDiscus).


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback guys. I think the choice is clear with the ETCI. 

Do you guys know what the difference is between the 1R and the 2R? Just two receptacles versus one?


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

The 1R will handle up to 1800 watts so you can just plug a power bar up to it. The 2R2 is a 2 stage controller, meaning the second one will only turn on after a certain threshold. I suspect it's set up for the use for boost circuits so that when the temperature differential is too high from the preset, it kicks is extra power. It doesn't really suit our needs as aquarists I don't think.


----------



## fkshiu (Apr 22, 2010)

I believe the 2R2 is in fact a 2-stage controller and the second stage will turn on after a certain temperature threshold: in other words, it's for a chiller.

Rancos are excellent industrial-grade controllers and infinitely more reliable than the cheapo built-in controllers on hobby aquarium heaters.


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

seems you would be looking for a ETCI-1R with a second receptacle installed for a second heater...that is exactly what I am looking for as well!


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Yup, sounds like ETCI-1R. Thanks for all the info guys.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I thought I would just snap a couple of shots of my setup. Nothing fancy, just a multi-tap plug into the receptacle. One cable out for the probe next to a canister outlet. Excuse the cabling mess under that stand. Will be replacing the XP3 and 2028 with a bigger filter soon to clean it all up.

Overall shot:









Closeup:


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks for the pics Gary. Your setup looks tidy enough to me. How I wish for a real fish "mechanical" room one day. It is insanely tight working down under the stand. If only the 3 year old could follow explicit instructions.....hmmmm.......

PS. I think I'm going to install a GFCI breaker to cover off the powersupply to the tank area.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks Tony. You should have seen underneath before the cleanup. Still not as neat as if I started from scratch, but I'll take it for now.

GFCI is a great idea. I plan to have it all over my basement when I reno it, because of the tanks.


----------

